# ECM8000+Pre or Galaxy CM-140



## kareface (Jan 30, 2010)

I've read a lot of the back and forth on the matter but I wanted to make a post to help solidify my decision. I plan to use the setup to calibrate the BFD, full range room calibration, and testing DIY speaker designs. Any input on the matter would be welcomed.

I'm deciding between a Cross-spectrum Premium+ ECM8000 & Behringer Xenyx 802.

Or

Galaxy CM-140 and send it in to Cross-spectrum for calibration.

Also, are there any differences in which sound cards should be coupled with either of the choices? What would you guys recommend. I know there is a great deal of information on this forum concerning the matter but I've read through a good portion of it and I'm most just in need of a push to justify the cost. I'm split on the matter so it's harder for me to be confident about the purchase.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For full range readings your still much better off with the ECM8000 the Galaxy 140 even after calibration is not very accurate above 15kHz. you will still require the galaxy SPL meter in order to get correct levels but its not necessary to get it calibrated if using REW as we already have the calibration file for it.


----------



## kareface (Jan 30, 2010)

How accurate is the calibration file compared to having that specific device calibrated?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its fine for readings under 12kHz


----------



## kareface (Jan 30, 2010)

So you suggest Cross-spectrum Premium+ ECM8000 & Behringer Xenyx 802 + uncalibrated Galaxy CM-140 for levels? Is there anything sound card wise I should consider or is any decent sound card enough to get by?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, Get all three if your going to do full range readings (you cold also get by just fine using any other SPL meter) like a Radio shack for $60. Any decent sound card will do the job. REW will calibrate the soundcard as well so once done you will be good to go. Just make sure if your going to use a laptop that the sound card has a "line in" not a mic in. REW also does not work well on a Mac so use a PC.


----------



## kareface (Jan 30, 2010)

Good to know, my pocket book won't appreciate it as much but he doesn't get a say in the matter.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I second everything Tony's said here. If you're going to be doing readings of DIY speakers in the upper octaves, definitely get the calibrated ECM8000, (or the EMM6), after which there's no need to pay the premium for the Galaxy SPL, go with the RS SPL.


----------



## kareface (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you don't already have a sound card, you might want to opt for a soundcard with a built-in mic pre amp, like the Tascam US122L or something from M-audio or E-mu. The Tascam especially will probably be comparable in price to a sound card / Xenyx 502 combo. It's also simpler - less cables and connections.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## kareface (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a decent sound card I'm using on my upstairs computer I was thinking of using for the calibrations. I've actually already bought the Xenyx 802 and it'll be here on Thursday, I haven't gotten any shipping information on the microphone yet. Down the line I plan on picking up a netbook to do the calibrations from and I might find an external sound card with phantom power to avoid the clutter but I haven't decided on that for sure yet.


----------

